
Persuasive proof that America is full of racist and selfish people - arunc
https://www.vox.com/conversations/2017/6/13/15768622/facebook-social-media-seth-stephens-davidowitz-everybody-lies
======
ZeroGravitas
Are they really selfish?

I'm surprised by what a cliche it is for people to vote against their own
interests as long as you give them an outgroup to hate.

Seems like a deeply embedded human flaw.

~~~
qbrass
I don't believe it's a specifically human flaw, but one of social creatures.
Humans are just really good at providing examples.

